# 35 Gallon Planted Hex



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok this is my first "tank build" thread so bear with me "odd". LOL I picked up this nice hex tank about a week ago and it will be a planted tank stocked with my betta ocellata(for those of you who don't know--that is a wild type of betta) Ok so here goes. This first post consists of about a week of work so LOTS of pics. LOL

Empty tank:











After adding aprox 25lbs of play sand and 5lbs of petco orange/brown sand:











After aprox 3 days to ket the sand settle and the tank to clear:


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice..i love the color of the trim. i have the same tamk out in the barn empty..not sure what im going to do with it yet. one hex right now is enough for me..lol.mine needs a reseal before anything gets done with it.and your trim i like the color better than mine.

now for the sand. what made you go with the mixture.at first i didnt like it, but the more i look at it, its starting to grow on me..lol.cant wait to see plants in that baby.

great job

Rick


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok so decided to "break this up" so it didn't look so odd. LOL 

First planting:











A day later










Close up of the front:











List of plants that are already added:

Barclaya longefolia
myrio simulans
mermaid weed
xmas moss
c.lutea
c.wendtii brown/bronze
Ammania sp Bonsai (true rotala indica)
Najas indica
ludwiga sp. red

Plants to be added:

Amazon sword
Piptospatha perakensis
Anubias gold
Hygrophilia polysperma rosanervig(hygro sunset)


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Rick! The sand mixture was because I really like that color of petco sand but they only sell 5lb bags in store so I decided to add it with the other sand to have some color. It actually mixed down in the other sand when I added the water when I really wanted it to be the top color but oh well still looks really cool to me.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

tank is looking really good nat. bet you had fun up to your arm pits in water lol but anyway looks really good


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Update: 
More pics!!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

very very nice..this going to be ocelleta's tank

Rick


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks!! Yep this is the b. ocellatas tank. I have a m/f pair in there right now along with a bumblebee catfish and a whiptail catfish..


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

any updates on this bad boy..

Rick


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Actually I sold this tank around a month to month and half ago. As far as I know the guy was going to do a planted non-aggressive community with it.


----------

